# good reptile shops in london?



## leejclark (Oct 11, 2006)

hi does anyone kno w any good reptile shops in london the only good one i used to know and go to was kings reptiles in camden town but it closed down now?

thanks


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

The Main one is CPR - Crystal Palace Reptiles

Gary


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

cold blooded in essex is league ahead of crystal palace reptiles although it aint officaily london it close anoth i live much closer to crystal palace but would chose coldbloed any day of the week,londons gotta shortage of decent reptile shops if i had the contacts id set one up ud make a killing


----------



## hmiah007 (Feb 13, 2008)

Kings reptile had closed its old store as they moved and are now on camden high street.

Not as good as the old stor but sloly getting there,


----------



## leejclark (Oct 11, 2006)

hmiah007 said:


> Kings reptile had closed its old store as they moved and are now on camden high street.
> 
> Not as good as the old stor but sloly getting there,


 
wow could u tell me direction from the old shop please?? thanks everyone!


----------



## hmiah007 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ermm im bad with directions but,

From camden station walk towards chalk farm station and on your left hand side you will pass mac D's and argos just keep going straght and you will see them.

Or from mornington cresent station, you can see where mac D is just walk towards it and you will the shop on your right hand side

Either way it will only take you from 2-3minute.

Sorry im bad with directions lol all you need to do is walk along camden high street as from the old shop they are just couple of minutes walk.


----------



## leejclark (Oct 11, 2006)

hmiah007 said:


> Ermm im bad with directions but,
> 
> From camden station walk towards chalk farm station and on your left hand side you will pass mac D's and argos just keep going straght and you will see them.
> 
> ...


ok thanks i will go this weekend!!!!


----------



## caladina (Mar 21, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> cold blooded in essex is league ahead of crystal palace reptiles although it aint officaily london it close anoth i live much closer to crystal palace but would chose coldbloed any day of the week,londons gotta shortage of decent reptile shops if i had the contacts id set one up ud make a killing


you got address or contact , website of cold blooded in essex
thanks


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Well if you go to yell.com and type cold blooded and essex, wow, what comes up?


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

From experience, i havent seen the collection in the background of Crystal Palace, you have to phone in advance and arrange your visit around the one person there that deals with reptiles, they have massive racks out back, and a selected amount of reptiles on show in the shop itself.

Cold blooded i live closer to and go for my live and frozen foods. they have a very nice variety on for sale. aswell as good for advice, some nice animals on show not for sale, adultish anaconda, two burms, alligator snapping turtle, rhino iguanas among other things.

Address:

*Cold Blooded 
*6 Broadway
Rainham, RM13 9YN

Telephone:
01708 630135


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

garysumpter said:


> Well if you go to yell.com and type cold blooded and essex, wow, what comes up?


He asked for the details here. 
If you're going to just post stuff like that, please refrain from it in future as it's not welcome.

I supplied the address and telephone above.
afraid they don't have a website.

IF you do visit cold blooded though. You might aswell visit another good shop in the area.
jungle Phase. not far from Cold blooded

Address:
*Jungle Phase*​ 115 Abbs cross lane, Hornchurch, Essex, RM12 4XR

Telephone:

01708 500800

Website (Not updated though so don't go there thinking the livestock list on their site is what they have in lol)

Jungle Phase:-
​


----------



## EvilMunky (Mar 18, 2008)

Cold blooded was really good in my opinion. I was there on friday at 11:00am (opening time for good friday) and it was packed. I had to buy a bunch of stuff and the guy there helped me and supplied me with a nice discount too. They have some awesome animals there too, i was a tad surprised to see a crocodile / alligator (I don't know how to tell the difference).

Well worth a visit.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

EvilMunky said:


> Cold blooded was really good in my opinion. I was there on friday at 11:00am (opening time for good friday) and it was packed. I had to buy a bunch of stuff and the guy there helped me and supplied me with a nice discount too. They have some awesome animals there too, i was a tad surprised to see a crocodile / alligator (I don't know how to tell the difference).
> 
> Well worth a visit.


Sundays.. Bad day to go lol. I like going during the week. Not packed, and can have a talk if need be.


----------



## EvilMunky (Mar 18, 2008)

I decided to go for a wander at lunch time today and walked up to Kings reptiles in Camden.

Got there, had a look inside and they had quite a few animals, lots of beardies, couple chameleons, a few tree monitors etc etc.

I do have a couple of question however since being there. 

What does it mean when a beardie runs from one part of its enclosure to another, then bobs his head a bunch of times, gapes then repeats in another part?
There was a female yemen chameleon. She looked particularly dark and brown, unlike one I have seen. I am under the impression when they are this colour they are stressed? Am i correct?
Also, in relation to chameleons, Their enclosure didn't seem right. I beleive it wasn't tall enough and only had a strip of ventilated mesh that was probably 1 inch tall by 2 foot width. This didn't seem adequate for me.
There was another yemen Chamy, male this time, who was in there boarding (like a pet hotel) and he was basically holiding onto the cable that powered the uv tube. He had his nose no more than a cm from the tube. Surely thats not good as they do get quite hot.
Cheers


----------



## leejclark (Oct 11, 2006)

hi i went to both kings reptiles and crystal palace reptiles and i must saw they were two really good shops but crystal palace repiles had too many of the collectors reptiles and really expensive stuff in stead of having a mixture of different things,like i havent seen green anoles in a shop for ages now, and the frogs seemed a bit underfed but dont get me wrong they are really good shops thanks for the replys and info i might go down to portsmouth this weekend and go to southcoast exotics that looks like a good shop!


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

A lot depends on what you classify as London, btw. Some people only mean Inner London, others Greater London, some as far as the M25. Some places are out in Greater London but still only 20-30mins by train from Charing Cross.


----------



## Jez1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey where are these places, I'm in greater London. Also when you were in kings did you see if there were alot of frogs?


----------



## leejclark (Oct 11, 2006)

na they had a few nice tree frogs but nothing compared to what they used to have


----------



## Denis (May 28, 2008)

*Kings!*

Kings is open. It just moved onto camden high street. It is by far the best i have been to and steve has been very helpful and he is very informative and has over 30 years of experience with reps


----------

